# Airtel drops broadband tariffs by up to 43%



## prakhar18 (Jul 28, 2009)

_                                  On info highway 1Mbps speed connection tariff at Rs 1,699 from Rs 2,999 a month
512 kbps connection charge cut by 31 per cent from Rs 1,599 to Rs 1,099 a month
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thomas K. Thomas 
_New Delhi, July 27,2009


 In what could trigger a speed war in the broadband segment, Bharti Airtel has decided to drop tariffs for its various broadband plans by up to 43 per cent. 
 The company has reduced the monthly fee for 1Mbps speed connection from Rs 2,999 to Rs 1,699 and is also offering additional free value-added services such as games and software worth Rs 500. 



                 Unlimited download                                                                                                              Bharti Airtel has also dropped tariff for the 512 kbps connection by 31 per cent from Rs 1,599 to Rs 1,099 a month, making it one of the cheapest fibre optical cable-based broadband services in the market. 



 Both these plans offer unlimited download capacity. 



 Mr K. Srinivas, Joint President, Telemedia Services, Bharti Airtel, told _Business Line_, “Our internal survey has revealed that subscribers are using more and more bandwidth. From just an average usage of 4Gb a month, broadband users are now using up to 8 Gb. Clearly this kind of usage needs higher speed. The reduction in tariffs is to present an industry first – increased access to ‘true and rich’ broadband experience by making high speed broadband more affordable and offering VAS content on broadband that enriches the customer’s experience.”


                 Value addition                                                                                                              Bharti has packed in value-added services such as games on demand and anti-virus software. Additionally, download limits on 8 Mbps and 16 Mbps plans have been doubled to 50 GB and 100 GB respectively. 



 Bharti’s move comes even as other telecom players including Tata Teleservices and Reliance Communications are going aggressive on their wireless broadband offerings through third generation technology. Tata Communications, for example, is promising up to 3Mbps speed on its Photon Plus data card. 



 Mr Srinivas, however, claims that since Bharti Airtel’s broadband services are based on fibre optical cable, it offers superior quality. “It is a known fact that nothing can compare to fixed line broadband as subscribers will get the assured speeds all the time. In the wireless segment, speeds vary depending on the number of users on the network and spectrum availability,” he said. 



 Both Tata Tele and RCoM also have fibre optical cable-based broadband services and may follow suit with better offerings for the consumer. 
 Airtel was the first to launch a 16Mbps broadband connection earlier this year. The company offers fibre-optical cable based services in 95 cities and has just over a million broadband users. 



*www.thehindubusinessline.com/2009/07/28/stories/2009072851510400.htm


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you fo rth einformation. I just called customer care to migrate from 384 UL to 512 UL, they do not seem to be aware of the changes. I will go to the AirTel office today evening.

I FEEL.........................

THE NEED FOR _*SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED*_


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got through to another guy at AirTel customer care (Karnataka)

384kbps/1mbps day/night @ Rs. 1099 p.m. + tax
512kpbs/1mbps day/night @ Rs. 1299 p.m. + tax

Night = 2200 hrs to 0600 hrs

FUP caps as earlier, not applicable for night usage.

I am going to the AirTel office at 5 p.m., will confirm the above and post here again.


----------



## chesss (Jul 28, 2009)

arre awesome , but what about 128/256 , any drops there ?


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2009)

FUP?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

FairUsagePolicy. you cross a certain download limit and connection speed will be reduced by 50% (not applicable for 256kbps customers)


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 28, 2009)

Above plans confirmed as I have mentioned.

I upgraded to 384 kpbs/1 mbps UL


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2009)

What does 384 kbps/1 Mbps means?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

connection speed


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 28, 2009)

hellknight said:


> What does 384 kbps/1 Mbps means?



See post #3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 28, 2009)

The problem with airtel is that, they don't provide their services in small cities and towns.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 28, 2009)

Airtel updated plans:
*airtel.in/experience/


----------



## paroh (Jul 28, 2009)

so wht will bsnl and mtnl  do will they also slash there prices?
Now there is very huge difference in the price of airtel and mtnl (NOW i can say airtel is cheap  as compare mtnl and bsnl ( 512Kbps,1Mbps,2Mbps)

All connection are unlimited

Airtel 512Kbps -1099
Mtnl 512Kbps-             1299

Airtel 1Mbps-1699
Mtnl 1Mbps-3999

Airtel 2Mbps-2999
Mtnl 2Mbps-8999


As now Airtel make a real price difference as compare to mtnl.
I don't know about FUP whether it is applicable with airtel or not. If  there is any FUP still  price is really good.

​


----------



## dreams (Jul 28, 2009)

seems gud..I now have a plan 799, which I believe is UL 256kbps speed..Normally I used to get 30-40kbps speed from downloadin thru IDM. If I go for 1099 or 1299 what would be my download speed??

Can sum1 using the above 2 plans throw some light on the real d/l speed they get??

T i A


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 28, 2009)

U guys need to see this:
*afup.broadbandforum.in/


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2009)

I have seen this FUP bogeyman being raised a lot. Assuming you leave your PC on 24 hours a day, and download at full speed, how many days would you take to reach the limit?

*afup.broadbandforum.in/how-does-the-fup-affect-me/

DO you really download so much?

And what is BSNL's quality of service?
We have an internet connection in our college library, BSNL, which is down more often than it's up. Not to mention friends who keep cursing, but have no other option as the local government here hasn't given AirTel permission to trench in certain localities.

I applied for 1099 (explorer) today, will post the results here.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Guys, i think FUP is Fully UNFAIR Policy rather than Fair Usage Policy ....

...LOL!


----------



## prakhar18 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Great part about this changes in the tariffs is the download cap limit. It has greatly being increased.

Also Is FUP applicable for unlimited plans?

And i personally think Rs 1099 + Tax is the best plan, considering one is getting 512Kbps. Or any suggestions on the a better plan. I download heavily.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 29, 2009)

hey man--i am using bsnl night plan (2-8)--and its great--i am able to download 2 movies daily via torrent-no sweat


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope MTNL does it also. 15th august is coming up and they will introduce new plans.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2009)

Rockstar09 said:


> Guys, i think FUP is Fully UNFAIR Policy rather than Fair Usage Policy ....
> 
> ...LOL!



Ok, when you say unlimited plan, any restriction is unfair. But show me any operator who gives you an "unlimited" plan better. My friends in the US are always surprised when I say "unlimited" plan. They have no such thing, just fast connection with large caps, sometimes unofficial.



prakhar18 said:


> The Great part about this changes in the tariffs is the download cap limit. It has greatly being increased.
> 
> Also Is FUP applicable for unlimited plans?
> 
> And i personally think Rs 1099 + Tax is the best plan, considering one is getting 512Kbps. Or any suggestions on the a better plan. I download heavily.



Yes FUP is applicable for unlimted plans ONLY. How can you think of an FUP for a plan you pay for your used bandwidth.

And your idea of the plans is wrong, the newspaper write up is not correct. Please refer post #3 in this thread for the tariff and bandwidth.


----------



## casanova (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go. I hope Reliance drops it to.


----------



## prakhar18 (Jul 29, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Yes FUP is applicable for unlimted plans ONLY. How can you think of an FUP for a plan you pay for your used bandwidth.



OKay, But then Having FUP for Unlimited Plans defeats the purpose of the UNLIMITED plan itself.

And how do they know or rather how will we know that we have touched the upper limit of download? Why reduced speeds?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2009)

prakhar18 said:


> Why reduced speeds?





prakhar18 said:


> And how do they know or rather how will we know that we have touched the upper limit of download?



You answered your own question 

At least they do not slow it to a crawl.


----------



## dreams (Jul 29, 2009)

dreams said:


> seems gud..I now have a plan 799, which I believe is UL 256kbps speed..Normally I used to get 30-40kbps speed from downloadin thru IDM. If I go for 1099 or 1299 what would be my download speed??
> 
> Can sum1 using the above 2 plans throw some light on the real d/l speed they get??
> 
> T i A



any1 on this??


----------



## Chirag (Jul 30, 2009)

me and my housemates have this airtel 2mbps connection with 15 gb limit. we pay like 1500/month i guess. any offers on that? night UL or whatever?


----------



## prakhar18 (Jul 30, 2009)

How will we know what is the upper limit?


----------



## x3060 (Jul 30, 2009)

currently am paying 1500 for tata ... 384kb/s ..getting a speed of 40-50 with IDM. hope they reduce the rate


----------



## Anon (Jul 30, 2009)

Great. Hope others will do the same but without the caps..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 30, 2009)

How come the tariffs are reduced?  Previously in Kolkata the 256 kbps unltd connection was Rs. 649 plus taxes, now it is Rs. 799 plus taxes.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 30, 2009)

Just checked my line, here are the results

*www.speedtest.net/result/528829605.png

I guess the increased bandwidth is only downstream.

Plan 1099
Airtel Broadband


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 31, 2009)

AirTel Broadband plan 1099 Speed update:
Time: 1545 hrs to 1615 hrs

*img95.imageshack.us/img95/8544/tests.th.jpg

*img79.imageshack.us/img79/8648/test2qcx.th.jpg

*www.speedtest.net/result/529334059.png

Verdict: Supposed to be only 384 kpbs at this time !

 Am enjoying while it lasts


----------



## dreams (Jul 31, 2009)

^^so if we go for 1099 plan, we should get around 120kbps in the day time right??? wat abt during night?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 31, 2009)

dreams said:


> ^^so if we go for 1099 plan, we should get around 120kbps in the day time right??? wat abt during night?



Please read my post CAREFULLY


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 1, 2009)

Speed at 0615 hrs today morning

*www.speedtest.net/result/529837438.png


----------



## dreams (Aug 1, 2009)

I am not getting ur analysis nucleus..culd u throw some more light..sorry to be noobish


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 1, 2009)

What I am saying is that AirTel 1099, you will get a speed of 384 kpbs from 0600 hrs to 2200 hrs, Monday to Saturday, 1 Mbps from 2200 hrs to 0600 hrs, Monday to Saturday, and *they say* 1 Mbps on Sunday, whole day, so that *should be* 1 Mbps from 2200 hrs Saturday night to 0600 hrs Monday morning, I haven't gone through the Sunday experience yet.


----------



## dreams (Aug 1, 2009)

^^thnx for the detailed explanation..as of now I have 256kbps conn, using which i get 30-40kbps download speed..so if i upgrade whats the acyual or exact speed i wil get?


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 1, 2009)

Monday-Saturday 0600-2200 45-50 KBps
Monday-Saturday 2200-0600 110-120 KBps


----------



## dreams (Aug 1, 2009)

^^thnx a bunch..this is wat i was xpecting..but i dnt think this is VFM unless otherwise e use the d/l in the night


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 1, 2009)

^yes night and SUnday *full day*


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

Upload speed disappoints me.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunday morning 0630, 1 Mbps seems to have disappeared

*www.speedtest.net/result/530514068.png

Have filed a complaint. Let's see what happens


----------



## dreams (Aug 2, 2009)

wat abt 1299 plan?? all day 1MBPS UL


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got home and checked again, it's fixed

*www.speedtest.net/result/530612300.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 2, 2009)

dreams said:


> wat abt 1299 plan?? all day 1MBPS UL



1299 same as 1099 except that instead of 384 Kbps they give you 512 kbps


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL I get 53KBPS upload speed and 32KBPS download speed simultaneously on my 256KBPS Airtel while using uTorrent.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 2, 2009)

All torrent clients show that kind of speed. Want your real speed at that time do a speed test. That is more objective.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 2, 2009)

guys it seems airtel has removed the 1099 plan with 384 kbps at day time and 1mbps at night , now the 1099 plan shows 512 kbps UL all day .. and 1299 is 512 kbps day and 1 mbps at night ..


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 2, 2009)

Really !! So soon !! It was just introduced !!


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah .. check out the website ...


----------



## blueshift (Aug 2, 2009)

My friend is getting 1.7Mbps UL @999/- pm only.
I hope the price is reduced for my Tata net too.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 2, 2009)

blueshift said:


> My friend is getting 1.7Mbps UL @999/- pm only.
> I hope the price is reduced for my Tata net too.



 why not provide more details then ?



NucleusKore said:


> Really !! So soon !! It was just introduced !!



hey man ! you pay 1099+Tax ? And how much is the tax ? Can you tell me the total cost per month ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 2, 2009)

1099 + 10.2% tax


----------



## RChandan (Aug 3, 2009)

Are the unlimited plans truly unlimited? Or does the Fair Usage Policy still apply to ALL unlimited plans?


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 3, 2009)

They had to drop the prices after the FUP massacre. A lot of consumers must have stopped using it then. So, to get sales they have made this move. Wise one.

But, what I want to know is...any news on MTNL dropping their prices?


----------



## RChandan (Aug 3, 2009)

So the Fair Usage Policy is still valid?


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

awesome mate !!!!!!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 3, 2009)

I upgraded to UL1350+ from BSNL.. we have only one ISP i.e BSNL.. it will set me back for around 1350-300=1050 bucks.... not bad.. 20% off for Govt. Employees!!!


----------



## pulkit_aga (Aug 3, 2009)

hey guys bad news now there is no explore 1099 plan anymore which nucleuskore was reffering with 384kbps day/1mbps night+100 free calls.
this plan was there 2-3 days back but today its gone i dont know why they stopped it.
instead there is swift 1099 plan with 512kbps unlimited both day and night(100gb cap).


----------



## pulkit_aga (Aug 3, 2009)

guys just an update the plan Explorer 1099 is still available in south states like karnataka,kerala,T.N,maharashtra(except in mumbai),A.P.,M.P but has been removed from all northindian states why? south vs north disaparity why?
you can go here and the tarriff plans for different states
*airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Tariffs/


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^Rs.1099 for 512kbps unlimited sounds like a good deal.


----------



## prakhar18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys in the swift 1099 plan.

they are providing 512 kbps day and night. with FUP..

I want to confirm that are they providing 1MBPS on sundays??? 

And is FUP is applicable during Night Time?


----------



## PraKs (Aug 10, 2009)

@NucleusKore

Is your plan still valid in Bangalore ? Cant see details on Airtel site.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

AirTel not available in my city


----------



## dreams (Aug 11, 2009)

I called up Airtel today and migrated from 799 UL to Swift 1099. 512 all day UL. But the cc person told that it wil take 3 days to migrate. Will hv to wait. 

Wher is the FUP denoted? 100GB Cap?? And is this 100GB cap PM?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2009)

dreams said:


> Wher is the FUP denoted? 100GB Cap?? And is this 100GB cap PM?


The FUP is denoted at the end of the page.

And, 100GB limit is per month.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 11, 2009)

PraKs said:


> @NucleusKore
> 
> Is your plan still valid in Bangalore ? Cant see details on Airtel site.



Don't know. Call 4251234


----------



## dreams (Aug 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> The FUP is denoted at the end of the page.
> 
> And, 100GB limit is per month.


Whoa!! 100GB PM is more than sufficient for me. thnx for the update.


----------



## amitnsonu (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys,
if u dont want to pay high rental for airtel BB just call 121 from ur LL and ask them to terminate ur connection.
Now the CC will ask u why ? 
Tell him that u r not able to pay such high rental, then he will tranfer ur call to Retention dept.
Now here test ur Negotiation skills and get any plan with upto 20% discount!!!!

I GOT 20% DISCOUNT ON SWIFT 1099 PLAN MATLAB 880 RUPEE RENTAL ME 512 KI SPEED UNLIMITED (100 GB FUP)

SO CALL 121 RIGHTNOW !!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dreams (Aug 23, 2009)

^^gud trick..but i dont think it will work for all customers..normally these discounts will be given to customers who is with Airtel for more than 1 or 2 years.

Anyways, let me post my speed now. Earlier with 256kbps, my download from rapidshare would hover between 30 - 40kbps.

Now after upgrading to 1099, d/l hovers between 70 - 80.

Bad speed but compared to the old this is good.

70 - 80 is wat all 1099 customers get or anythn higher?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 23, 2009)

lol airtel sucks..go for bsnl plans...here in hyd at some place having evdo signal(am talking abt bsnl evdo)...if u hav jus 2 points in sinal...we get 500KBytes/SEc...the plan is jus 500per month...


----------



## amitnsonu (Aug 23, 2009)

dreams said:


> ^^gud trick..but i dont think it will work for all customers..normally these discounts will be given to customers who is with Airtel for more than 1 or 2 years.
> 
> Anyways, let me post my speed now. Earlier with 256kbps, my download from rapidshare would hover between 30 - 40kbps.
> 
> ...




Hey bro I hv paid just 2 bills and I got this offer by calling 121 without any difficulty.
just told them that I m not able to pay such high rental......


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 23, 2009)

dreams said:


> ^^gud trick..but i dont think it will work for all customers..normally these discounts will be given to customers who is with Airtel for more than 1 or 2 years.
> 
> Anyways, let me post my speed now. Earlier with 256kbps, my download from rapidshare would hover between 30 - 40kbps.
> 
> ...


It's exactly what I'm getting  , and I'm having the same plan


----------



## csczero (Aug 23, 2009)

FUP?????/  lololoolololololololololololol 

that makes BSNL's broadband best !!!


----------



## Maniraj Patri (Aug 23, 2009)

This is indeed a great news.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 24, 2009)

csczero said:


> FUP?????/  lololoolololololololololololol
> 
> *that makes BSNL's broadband best !!!*



?????????????????????????????????????

Whenever the connection is available that is.


----------



## dreams (Aug 24, 2009)

^^+1 

@amitnsonu
lucky thr. The 1 or 2 yr old scenario is what we followed in 2004 when workin with Airtel. May be now everythn is changed. Someway or the other Airtel should get the 20% disc back. Who knows??


----------



## amitnsonu (Aug 24, 2009)

dreams said:


> ^^+1
> 
> @amitnsonu
> lucky thr. The 1 or 2 yr old scenario is what we followed in 2004 when workin with Airtel. May be now everythn is changed. Someway or the other Airtel should get the 20% disc back. Who knows??



In 2004 the competition was not as tough as of now (Tata and Reliance are now pulling airtel's customers). Airtel wants to retain customers at any cost.
I am thinking of calling again CC next month to ask for further discount 
lolz


----------



## dreams (Aug 24, 2009)

^^true, now the competition is tough. all the best.


----------



## ishanatmuz (Aug 25, 2009)

It is a nice news. Hurray.
Now soon we will be seeing competition between different service providers.


----------



## mehta708 (Aug 28, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Whenever the connection is available that is.



Can you please requote the message? I don't get the head or tail of it.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

amitnsonu said:


> In 2004 the competition was not as tough as of now (Tata and Reliance are now pulling airtel's customers). Airtel wants to retain customers at any cost.
> I am thinking of calling again CC next month to ask for further discount
> lolz



And those customers who moved to TATA/Reliance from Airtel will come running back to Airtel, thanks to the pathetic stability and support provided by TATA/Reliance. 

The only thing that is stopping Airtel to reach more customers is that they are DSL internet provider which means that they have to dig and lay underground cables and that involves lot of time and cost and planning where as TATA and Reliance are concentrating entirely on WiMax. All you need to have is a tower and wireless antennas. In this case, setup cost is less but reliability and coverage takes a hit as more and more customers join the band.


----------



## amitnsonu (Aug 28, 2009)

Airtel  has much much better service as well as offers than reliance and tata.
wimax is not very reliable  when compared to cable.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ I'm on BSNL 512kbps ul +
shifting now to 1000inr 2mbps plan...


I bet airtel with rise the mercury once the customers are bound by their broadband *bands*.. u know, wat u gonna do then?  run around every guy who gets more low to get u a flag?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 31, 2009)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> ^^ I'm on BSNL 512kbps ul +
> shifting now to 1000inr 2mbps plan...
> 
> 
> I bet airtel with rise the mercury once the customers are bound by their broadband *bands*.. u know, wat u gonna do then?  run around every guy who gets more low to get u a flag?



How much r u paying right now for 512KBPS UL plan?


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 31, 2009)

1350
why?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 31, 2009)

^how come ur UL plan is more than the 2MBPS plan. Is this 2MBPS plan limited?

Just asking u because i m on 256KBPS UL & paying 810/-. I thought there might be some plans from BSNL which i m not aware of just like Airtel have!


----------



## ishanjain (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone remember that previously when airtel launched their new set of plans, the 1299 one have the following specs..
512 kbps in day
1mbps in night
and 1mbps for the whole sunday....

Am i right on the third point??
Coz i remember that they mention this point on their website and was one of the reasons i upgraded to this plan. But neither i am getting 1mbps on sunday nor anything is mentioned on the website now. Talked to the cc and they said that there was no such feature in my plan.... Anyone remember anything??


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 1, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^how come ur UL plan is more than the 2MBPS plan. Is this 2MBPS plan limited?
> 
> Just asking u because i m on 256KBPS UL & paying 810/-. I thought there might be some plans from BSNL which i m not aware of just like Airtel have!



BSNL guys or websites are plain and straight .. no seductive techniques or mind infatuating delusive offerings..
1350inr - 512Kbps UL
1000inr - 2Mbps 5GB limit  night UL 2am to 8 am
750 inr - 256Kbps UL  but sucks as its way too less, I mean its a goddamn 256 man
Best IMHO
500C+ - 2.5 GB limit 2MBPs  600INR and night UL
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ishanjain said:


> Anyone remember that previously when airtel launched their new set of plans, the 1299 one have the following specs..
> 512 kbps in day
> 1mbps in night
> and 1mbps for the whole sunday....
> ...


I don't


----------

